
As Disasters Worsen, Cities and Researchers Eye Social Resilience - pseudolus
https://www.citylab.com/environment/2019/11/mental-health-support-natural-disaster-trauma-ptsd-anxiety/601522/
======
stevenicr
It's a pity they decided to put anything about climate change in the story,
and especially in the sub-heading - this story has good information in it that
could be beneficial to tons of people - and it's going to make many discount
the accuracy of the information as a whole, right from the beginning.

If this story had taken out 3 of the 5 mentions of climate, it would have had
the same info: there are steps that can be taken before and during a disaster
to help people survive and thrive a disaster.

these bits are not needed in the article at all, they add nothing, taking them
away takes away nothing (other than making people question legitimacy): "As
climate change makes disasters more severe" "As climate change makes natural
disasters more common" "As the climate continues to change"

Good info that could have many benefits for many people that almost seems
packaged into a "submarine article" for pushing the climate change agenda with
'think of the children' \- pity indeed.

------
fithisux
"As climate change makes disasters more severe, researchers say we can prepare
by being informed, volunteering, and staying socially connected."

If that was the case, we wouldn't be in this situation. Why are we expecting
things to change?

------
remotecool
Why are we attributing weather to climate? I hear this many times during a
discussion when someone mentions cold weather and global warming, yet so many
of these articles do exactly this.

You can't have it both ways.

~~~
callesgg
Yes you can, reality is complex.

What you think of a paradox is actually not a paradox but a chain of events so
complex that we as the humans struggle to describe it.

~~~
remotecool
Ah ok. It's been really cold this month where I live. I guess global warming
isn't happening after all.

------
poutine
Careful about the assumption that disasters are worsening due to global
warming. This is arguable.

[https://www.forbes.com/sites/rogerpielke/2019/11/07/everythi...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/rogerpielke/2019/11/07/everything-
you-hear-about-billion-dollar-disasters-is-wrong/#67b62c442fea)

~~~
DataWorker
Choice quote, “ climate change resulting from the emission of greenhouse gases
from the burning of fossil fuels poses significant risks to our collective
futures, including influences on extreme events. As a consequence, it makes
sense to focus policy on the mitigation of emissions and adaptation to reduce
vulnerability and exposure to weather and climate.”

